

Ask HN: What are some good books to read as a developer? - bl00djack

I think I am still a junior level web developer, but recently, I had been assigned to a major project at my job. So I am on my way to becoming a senior developer. I want to start reading books on development and good programmer ethic and management skills. Can anyone recommend me any good books?
======
hibala
I personally feel developer is not about technology, but we should be aware of
how in earlier times people behind the technology inventions have lived,
worked to bring up great things what we are currently used. So my one of the
oldest and my personal fav. is :

Digital Deli:
[http://www.atariarchives.org/deli](http://www.atariarchives.org/deli)

Currently out of print, but I own an copy.

------
jfaucett
Here's some general books I think will make anyone a better programmer if you
spend the time to internalize the subject matter. Don't really know any about
management etc.

1\. SCIP (Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs)

2\. Introduction to Algorithms (Cormen, Leiserson, Rivest, Stein)

3\. The Art of Computer Programming (Vol 1-3).

4\. Programming Pearls

~~~
gt565k
I'm not sure those are the best resources for a web developer. While these are
good things to know, I'd focus on mastering the stack/framework one is using
as a web developer.

For example, If you're doing Ruby on Rails, I'd focus on reading a solid book
about Ruby and then one about Rails. A lot of people try to get good with a
framework, without having a solid understanding of the language used.

Algorithms and data structures are a good solid requirement, but chances are
you are doing CRUD / REST apps with a web framework and you need to master the
framework and back-end language used first, before you dive deep into
algorithms and the likes.

------
Yadi
I would recommend you to look into this book: HTTP: The Definitive Guide

As a web developer understanding how the Internet stack and some specific
protocols work, could very easily make your life easier.

~~~
aprdm
This does indeed look like a great book but it's from 2002, I understand that
the internet changed a lot in the last 13 years?

~~~
Yadi
This is about the fundamentals of HTTP, most of the changes are based on these
fundamentals.

